# Sulawesian Shrimp



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

(http://www.transfish.de/garneleindosien.jpg)










(http://www.transfish.de/garneleindonesienw.jpg[/url)


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Very attrative specimens, can you tell us anyting of them?

Latin Name, mating habits, requirements?


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

whoa neat!! more details!


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

gnatster said:


> Very attrative specimens, can you tell us anyting of them?
> 
> Latin Name, mating habits, requirements?


From what I gather, their species complex (_Caridina_ spp.) indicates a chain of adaptive radiation within certain ancient lakes of Sulawesi (Celebes); these particular species are apparently threatened by mining activity about these lakes (though they are not, to my knowledge, presently on the Red List). Most representatives of this complex will likely be extinct within the next few years.

The species depicted stay under two cm in length.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats a shame. We need to get our hands on these to start some captive breeding to keep the line alive. I volunteer to let anyone that has some send me a few and I shall endeavour to do my part.


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

From what I know, only German aquarists possess these shrimp.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I thought I remember reading something about these shrimp being on protected water ways and that they were not available for collection? I covet that marroon/burgundy one for sure


----------



## Robert (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi, 
these shrimps were imported a few times in the past but died rather fast and it was not possibe to keep them long enough to breed them. There is no known strain in captivity. Hobbiests all over the world saw these pictures in the last few years but I never heard of anyone keeping them for a longer period of time. BTW, to collect shrimps in Sulawesi is not that easy. I heard that the habitat of this shrimp is in a National Park or another kind of protected area, so collection should be almost impossible. 

regards

Robert


----------

